# what to feed 1 inch reds



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i am going to buy 5 inch reds and i want to know what should i feed them?
and how many times a day?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> i am going to buy 5 inch reds and i want to know what should i feed them?
> and how many times a day?


first off let me say WELCOME~ (as i'm the first to respond..)









there are a bunch of sticky posts you can read about feeding and types of food to feed. read the sticky in this section of feeding and nutrition. most people feed their baby p's 2-3 times a day depending on how active their fish are. goodluck with them


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

when theyre babies.. u feed em flakes mostly.. 3 times a day..


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Yup feed them flakes,dont start giving them feeders else you'll find yourself with an empty wallet when they get older.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

flakes, bloodworms, small cichlid pellets, pieces of shrimp, cut up earthworms.... possibilties are endless


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> flakes, bloodworms, small cichlid pellets, pieces of shrimp, cut up earthworms.... possibilties are endless :laugh:










i second this


----------

